# Mini Freezing



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

One of my 6 Mini's seems to have a problem with Freezing.

Tonight after watching a hour long live tv show on the Mini I switched to another channel and after about 5-10 seconds the picture froze completely. My wife said it's been happening a lot on this TV. It turns out all the channels I chose froze after 5-10 seconds. I checked all the connections, rebooted and still had the problem. 

I had another Mini that I had not installed yet but had activated. I put it in place using the same cables and power supply and it has been working without problem. About the only thing I didn't switch over to the replacement mini was the USB IR dongle. I'll try the original mini without the dongle.

Any one else see any issues with freezing? Right now there is probably only 1 other mini using the Roamio and my system isolates the main DVR and Mini's onto it's own network switch so I don't believe it has anything to do with network congestion. I haven't seen any issues with any of the other mini's and it's been 2-3 weeks.

Overheating / Defective mini?
USB IR Dongle?
Something else?

Thanks,

Roveer


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a mini that has started acting up. 
V87. Mini has lost connection to Dvr. Go back to Tivo Central.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

I have had this happen a couple of times. Rebooting the mini usually does not resolve the freezing problem. The only way to solve it is to reboot the host Roamio.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I just had this happen this morning, so came here looking for a thread on it.

I was watching NBC (Today Show) live while getting ready for work. Typed in the numbers for Weather Channel on the remote and hit Enter. Screen immediately just went black, with the blue spinning circle. The mini became completely unresponsive to the remote. 

Rebooted it, and when it came back up, I was able to browse My Shows and and whatnot that were on the Roamio downstairs. But if I selected anything, or tried live TV, it would just lock up again. After some more messing around, I ended up just rebooting the Roamio. All was well after that.


----------



## billpiper (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeeters said:


> I just had this happen this morning, so came here looking for a thread on it.
> 
> I was watching NBC (Today Show) live while getting ready for work. Typed in the numbers for Weather Channel on the remote and hit Enter. Screen immediately just went black, with the blue spinning circle. The mini became completely unresponsive to the remote.
> 
> Rebooted it, and when it came back up, I was able to browse My Shows and and whatnot that were on the Roamio downstairs. But if I selected anything, or tried live TV, it would just lock up again. After some more messing around, I ended up just rebooting the Roamio. All was well after that.


One of mini's has locked last night and tonight. Both times when watching NBC Nightly News. Rebooted my Romio OTA, mini and router and the mini started working again.


----------



## billpiper (Sep 17, 2015)

Now I'm getting can't connect to tuner messages every time I switch channels, Hit clear and the message goes away. Mini hasn't locked up since Friday.


----------

